# Hog irradication services



## tholmes3 (Jun 3, 2009)

If you are looking to have hogs, javelinas, rodents, or anything else removed from your property, please let me/us know.

There would be two or three of us that would work together to locate whatever creature(s) you are looking to get rid of, bait, and "remove them".

The fee can be based per head taken or on a flat rate, depending on several issues.

Post here or PM me for more details and to make arrangements.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

You can remove the javelinas from your list. They are a protected game animal with an annual limit of two. Trapping is not an approved method nor is possession of live animals allowed.

No restrictions on rodents, except squirrels on some areas, and the only restriction on feral hogs is it's illegal to poison them.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

To follow up on the javelinas, they were given state protection in 1939 after market hunting had driven their numbers down severely.

Javelinas look like hogs, but they aren't. Not only are Javelinas gentle on the habitat, but they are beneficial unlike hogs. 

Javelinas are chiefly herbivorous and feed on various cacti, especially prickly pear, mesquite beans, sotol, lechuguilla, and other succulent vegetation. In areas where prickly pear is abundant, peccaries seldom frequent water holes because these plants provide both food and water. 

Javelinas provide a great value to the habitat and cattle range land by controlling certain undesirable cacti that otherwise would overrun the land. Contrary to the habits of hogs, Javelinas rarely root in the ground but rather, push around on the surface turning up cactus roots. 

Old wives tales have caused inexperienced hunters to kill them through fear rather than for either sport or food. While they aren't aggressive they appear so when threatened and scared. They will, however, defend themselves if attacked. Otherwise, the javelina is absolutely harmless to the range, to livestock, and to people.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

I didnt see where he said KILL Javelinas ? I think if you check it says REMOVE ? Mabey its just me ?


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

I heard an ol' farmer/rancher talking the other day in town.

"Seems like if it ain't a drought it's a floodin' or there's some varmint tryin' to get whatever ya got. Gophers, coyotes, hogs, democrats, always sumthin' after what ya got" !.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

So how much per hog are you willing to pay?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Saltstalker said:


> I didnt see where he said KILL Javelinas ? I think if you check it says REMOVE ? Mabey its just me ?


It can be done, but only by state permit. Since javelinas are game animals, not pests, and in fact are generally a very beneficial part of the ecosystem, finding grounds for issuing the permit might be hard.

TEX PW. CODE ANN. § 43.061 : Texas Statutes - Section 43.061: TRAPPING, TRANSPORTING, AND TRANSPLANTING GAME ANIMALS AND GAME BIRDS; PERMIT REQUIRED

(a) No person may capture, transport, or transplant any game animal or game bird from the wild in this state unless that person has obtained a permit to trap, transport, and transplant from the department.

(b) The department may issue permits for trapping, transporting, and transplanting game animals or game birds from the wild to allow adjustments in game populations for better wildlife management. The permits may be issued only if recommended by separate wildlife stocking plans approved by the department for both the origin and the destination of the game animals or game birds......More:

http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/txstatutes/PW/5/A/43/E/43.061


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Then like he said they CAN be removed. Right ?


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

AvianQuest said:


> It can be done, but only by state permit. Since javelinas are game animals, not pests, and in fact are generally a very beneficial part of the ecosystem, finding grounds for issuing the permit might be hard.
> 
> TEX PW. CODE ANN. § 43.061 : Texas Statutes - Section 43.061: TRAPPING, TRANSPORTING, AND TRANSPLANTING GAME ANIMALS AND GAME BIRDS; PERMIT REQUIRED
> 
> ...


Seems like you've touched a nerve Tholmes3.

Sounds to me like he's only looking to help a farmer/rancher out. Do you have a pet Javelina that's close to the family or something? 

Thank you for the info on the Javelinas though ... now I know to kill only 2, and not 3.

:dance:

-B.Lullo


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Can you remove stains?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

muzzleloader said:


> I heard an ol' farmer/rancher talking the other day in town.
> 
> "Seems like if it ain't a drought it's a floodin' or there's some varmint tryin' to get whatever ya got. Gophers, coyotes, hogs, *democrats*, always sumthin' after what ya got" !.


Hey tholmes, how much to remove some pesky democrats? lol... Agreed on the javi's, I have a soft spot for them somehow and seems to be a lot of misinformation about them. Also just fyi, eradication...


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I have several hundred acres of fire ants, I pay by the mound.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure we would all go to someones ranch and shoot their varmints and hogs for them. Isn't this just a please take me hunting thread disguised as a service? LOL


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

b.lullo said:


> Do you have a pet Javelina that's close to the family or something?
> 
> Thank you for the info on the Javelinas though ... now I know to kill only 2, and not 3.


No, if you have access to them, shoot a couple. They are really good eating! The key is to field dress the animal immediately and skin it at your first opportunity. Don't worry about the scent gland; it is attached to the skin and will come off when you skin the animal. The hairs of the javelina are covered with this scent so make sure you do not touch the meat with the hand you are holding the hide with. Get it on ice and cook it like you would venison being careful not to overcook it or dry it out.

The issue is people try to equate javelinas with feral hogs. Other than the fact they both look like hogs, they couldn't be more different.

It's not just me saying that, here's an article I just found written by Robert Steenbeke who has a Master's Degree in Wildlife Biology, and has taken over 30 species of big game...

Javelina, NOT Just a Nuisance Animal!
By Robert S. Steenbeke
.
The Collared Peccary, better known in The Lone Star State as Javelina, is quite a controversial and interesting critter. Many ranchers and hunters hate them, believing them to be the spreaders of disease and prickly pear cactus, competitors for deer food, smelly and not worth eating. They are sometimes unaffectionately referred to as skunk pigs or ranch rats. Some people actually go so far as to shoot them and leave them lay. But, when the truth be known, javalina are actually beneficial to ranchers and hunters, and they are very much "worth eating". Besides, anyone that shoots a javie and leaves it laying is not only doing a disservice to this admirable little animal, but is in violation of state laws for not retrieving a game animal, and for not keeping game meat in an edible condition. Peccary do, however, smell, but this is only because of a small dorsal musk gland, and that is easily taken care of. 
.
So what do you say we learn a little bit more about the javalina?
.
The name Javelina comes from the word javelin, which is a small sharp spear, and is believed to refer to the very sharp teeth that these creatures have. Taxonomically, the javalina is listed as; Animalia, Chordata, Mammalia, Artiodactyla, Tayassuidae, and the genus is usually recognized as Tayassu, but sometimes Pecari. The specie is tajacu. This all means that the specie is an animal, with a backbone, and a mammal, with a cloven hoof, that is a true cud chewer. There are 14 recognized sub-species of peccary spreading from Northern Argentina, all through Central America and parts of the southwestern United States, principally Arizona, New Mexico and Texas. The sub-specie found in Texas is known as Sonari.
.
Though javalina resemble small pigs, and many of their habits are similar, they are NOT PIGS. The Peccaries evolved wholly upon the North American continent and then spread south through Central America and parts of South America, while swine evolved upon the European continent. Other differences are many, including a maximum weight of 84 pounds versus over 1000 pounds, average weight of 50 pounds versus 200 pounds, a different number of teats, straight versus curved tusks, 3 toes versus 4 on the hind foot, a dorsal musk gland versus none, small erect ears versus large bent ones, and a vestigial tail versus an obvious one. The javelina having the first listed traits and the pigs having the later traits. 
.
Some persons have claimed that javalina are members of the Rodent family and therefore no more than a big rat. This is absolutely false! They are NOT RATS. Javies are more closely related to the hippopotamus and rhinoceros than they are to any member of Rodentia. The teeth, stomach and tail all clearly differentiate between the two. Perhaps these erroneous claims have arisen out of an attempt to justify the wasteful slaughter perpetuated by some ranchers and hunters.

Let me repeat here-

IT IS NOT JUST IMMORAL TO SHOOT JAVIES AND LET THEM LAY - *IT IS ILLEGAL!
.*
Despite the illegal killing that sometimes occurs here in Old Tejas, javalina populations are generally believed to be stable across much of their United states range. I couldn't find a Texas state-wide javelina population estimate, but the annual legal kill exceeds 20,000 and is holding steady.
.
Javelina are herd animals, found in groups of 2-20 individuals, with 54 being the record sighting. These herds are usually comprised of close-knit family groups. Herds maintain a territory, which varies in size based upon food and cover availability. They defend the interior of these areas against all other javalina intruders, but other groups are tolerated along the perimeters. Herds will consist of all age classes and both sexes. The sex ratio is typically 1:1, but the dominant male is usually the only male to do any breeding. 
.
The male Javie becomes sexually mature at about 1 year old. The female may mature as early as 8 months old, or as late as 14 months. A normal litter consists of 2 young, but may be 1-6. Gestation is 141-151 days. Young javalina may be born at any time of the year, but the peak of breeding activity in Texas seems to be the winter months. The female will leave the herd for just 1 day to give birth. The babies are able to follow their mom within a couple of hours, and they rejoin the herd soon after. Birth normally comes in a den made from a hollowed log, a rock crevice, or a hole in otherwise super dense brush. Older sisters of the babies often nurse them once the mom and young return to the herd. Weaning occurs at about 6-8 weeks but the young stay at mother's side for up to 3 months. Adult javelina may live to be 15 years or more, and 1 individual in captivity made it to 24 years. 
.
The javelina is omnivorous, meaning it will eat just about anything that doesn't eat it first. This is where it sometimes earns a bad rap; when it happens upon a quail nest full of eggs or an injured fawn, but these things are rare. One thing I have repeatedly watched javelina kill is rattlesnakes ( which should endear them to most ), but about 60% of the javalina's normal diet is nothing but prickly pear cactus. They are true cud chewers, equipped with a three compartment, complex stomach, designed to break down foods high in cellulose content, like cactus, grass, roots, nuts and tubers. So, up to 95% of the diet is normally high cellulose vegetation of one kind or another. Yes, there is some overlap into the preferred browse of deer, but the overlap is small, and for the good that javies do in controlling cactus and other noxious growth, the overlap is a small price to pay. Just 1 goat will eat 4-6 times as much deer browse as a javelina.
.
As for being a spreader of disease, javalina carry no more diseases than do deer, cows, or feral hogs. In fact, they have far fewer than do the average wild swine. This is probably because javies are natives to the region and have had 5 million years to build immunities to most maladies likely to be around. 
.
Now to the eating of a javalina. Javelina can truly be some mighty fine main courses, IF, you bear these things in mind. First, don't shoot a big old boar. When you buy prime beef, you don't pick out the oldest, biggest bull in the herd. You pick out young, fattened cows. So, be selective when you shoot a javalina for the freezer. Pick one that's obviously a little smaller than the rest. Second, employ a head or neck shot causing little tissue damage to the edible portions of meat. Blood shot meat is not the most flavorful or visually appealing cuts to cook. Third, be very careful to avoid getting hair or musk on the meat. If you get much on there, the meat will smell and taste just like it, nasty! Many people cut the musk gland off before skinning the animal. I think this just spreads musk around even more. Skinning carefully will remove the gland without ever squeezing or puncturing it. Making your cuts from the inside of the skin going outward will lessen the hair deposited on the meat, as well keep your blade sharp for much longer. You will still get some hair on the meat. It can't be helped. Wash any accidentally deposited hair off the meat as soon as possible. And lastly, a good marinade will do wonders for any game meat, javelina included. I like beer, or wine, or buttermilk, or Italian dressing for several hours prior to cooking, but a couple changes of cold, clean water works well also. Once done with the marinade, any recipe for veal will work well with javelina. Tossing a couple of shoulders in a large roasting pot and covering the meat with various cut vegetables and 2 cups of beef broth makes a simple but wonderful dinner. Any leftovers can be quickly and easily made into a satisfying stew or soup.
.
So how does one find a Javie to shoot? In a nut shell; find the pear! Animals tend to be near their favorite food sources and with a javelina that is unquestionably prickly pear cactus. Peccary don't spread this plant nearly so much as they devour this plant. Nut grass, as well as agarita berries and roots are also readily consumed. Javelina activity patterns are diurnal, being both night and day, but generally crepuscular, occurring near sunrise and sunset. This means you should hunt them hard at daybreak until mid-morning, and again near sunset. I have seen them out at all hours of the day however, and this is especially true if the weather is cool and/or cloudy.* Javies may NOT be hunted at night since they are listed as game animals by TX Parks and Wildlife* and no game animal may be taken with the aid of an artificial light (with a few specific exceptions like lighted sight pins), nor hunted from 1/2 hour after legal sunset until 1/2 hour before legal sunrise.
.
Once found, shooting a javelina is not much of a challenge. Their sense of sight is rather poor, and hearing is fair but not great. You must watch their nose though as their sense of smell is quite good. Be sure to stay downwind of them. A bow and arrow would make the hunt more interesting, but go for the heart lung shot instead of head or neck. Do watch for them to "jump the string". The reaction time of a Javie is at least as fast as a deer, and they can run up to 21 MPH, seemingly after just one jump. Consequently, it's best not to shoot at any alert animal. If you have the wind on them, they will typically calm back down and return to feeding after a short while, so don't push a bad situation.

http://www.hunting-in-texas.com/javelina-info.htm


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

b.lullo said:


> Seems like you've touched a nerve Tholmes3.
> 
> Sounds to me like he's only looking to help a farmer/rancher out. Do you have a pet Javelina that's close to the family or something?
> 
> ...


No, he's not looking to help a farmer/rancher out: he's looking to find somebody fool enough to pay him to go hunting on their land.. And if he's in the business, he needs to learn how to spell "eradication".


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Hey tholmes, how much to remove some pesky democrats?


Trapping them is the easy part. Just toss your billfold in the trap and stand back.

Finding someone to clean the nasty basstards is the hard part.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Trapping them is the easy part. Just toss your billfold in the trap and stand back.
> 
> Finding someone to clean the nasty basstards is the hard part.


I hear a good acid dip removes all the fleas and ticks from them pretty well. If that doesn't work a good scalding with a cactus burner/torch will do it.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> No, he's not looking to help a farmer/rancher out: he's looking to find somebody fool enough to pay him to go hunting on their land.. And if he's in the business, he needs to learn how to spell "*eradication*".


On my website, I spell it "*Invasive Animal Control*"...

http://www.avianquest.com/

Anyone who had worked with feral hogs knows you can control them at best, but eradication is a non-starter.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

justletmein said:


> I hear a good acid dip removes all the fleas and ticks from them pretty well. If that doesn't work a good scalding with a cactus burner/torch will do it.


Maybe after they have been thoroughly Urine Boarded first.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Maybe after they have been thoroughly Urine Boarded first.


LOL now that's nasty! 

I like it!


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

BEER4BAIT said:


> I have several hundred acres of fire ants, I pay by the mound.


How much per mound? Im dead serious. :spineyes:

-B.Lullo


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

Great post about jav. I think I will try. If hunters would just make a pile of corn jav are not as greedy as hogs. You should post this on another thread b/c I read where a recent hunter whacked! and stacked? Em!


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Yep,,,,whacked em and stacked em........


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Please contact me if you are overrun with ducks or deer between November and January, I will remove them at no cost to you at the rate of six ducks per day (some restrictions apply), and up to 3 deer per season (unless I get a bigger freezer). I also specialize in hogs, coyotes, bobcats, and anything else worth shooting.


----------



## tholmes3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Im in with B.Lullo.

Fee depends on how far away the location is and how much effort would be involved in removing them. I have plenty of places to hunt large hogs for my own pleasure, but I am really not too concerned with how people view the "angle" of this thread. I have some free time on my hands and am looking for a way to make some extra money doing something that I am good at.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

tholmes3 said:


> Im in with B.Lullo.
> 
> Fee depends on how far away the location is and how much effort would be involved in removing them. I have plenty of places to hunt large hogs for my own pleasure, but I am really not too concerned with how people view the "angle" of this thread. I have some free time on my hands and am looking for a way to make some extra money doing something that I am good at.


If a rancher wanted all of this done, he could find plenty of people to pay him to let them shoot these animals. Good luck with finding somebody to pay you.

Javelinas are fun to hunt. We have an annual javelina hunt at our lease every Feb. It is scheduled for the 6 and it is another excuse for the guys to get together. We make it bow hunting only. I would not make a javi a pet. A friend had one for a pet and it finally bit a guy that come over to his house. Insurance had to pay over six figures in medical bills.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Can you eat a pig after the irradication treatments??? Does his hair fall out?... Big plus!


----------



## tholmes3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Of course the hogs are edible, I do not employ poison tactics.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

deke said:


> I'm pretty sure we would all go to someones ranch and shoot their varmints and hogs for them. Isn't this just a please take me hunting thread disguised as a service? LOL


Yes!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LMAO... you brought out a true javi hugger here on this bored... bow down to the javi, the loveable beneficial javi and respect it's au-thor-i-tay. LMAO


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Talk about a hiJack!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Can you eat a pig after the irradication treatments??? Does his hair fall out?... Big plus!


Yes the hair falls out, and they are more tinder to boot. Also the meat keeps for weeks without refrigeration.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

b.lullo said:


> How much per mound? Im dead serious. :spineyes:
> 
> -B.Lullo


I'd like a quote as well. Got these really big ant mounds down in Costa Rica...


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> I have several hundred acres of fire ants, I pay by the mound.


I don't even know why I clicked on this thread, but it was worth it right there. Copenhagen all over my monitor, that's some funny CHIT right there.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I will also shoot your hogs. I will do it for free! PM with info and gate combo.


----------



## tholmes3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Svajda said:


> I don't even know why I clicked on this thread, but it was worth it right there. Copenhagen all over my monitor, that's some funny CHIT right there.


Hahaha.

Some people are desperate enough to get rid of these. Like I said, need some money.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Tholmes,
What is your method of removal? Helicopter? Night Vision and AR's with Silencers! Hawg dogs? How do you roll?


----------



## tholmes3 (Jun 3, 2009)

chickenkiller said:


> Tholmes,
> What is your method of removal? Helicopter? Night Vision and AR's with Silencers! Hawg dogs? How do you roll?


Ha, if I had a helicopter, I don't think that some extra money on the side would be an issue.

I have some of my own tactics. Can't go giving away my secrets.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I may need you spring break for a crab out break, I cant believe you are serious when we can make money off of hogs and mice, ( and yes I said mice, have you met JOHNYQUEST, LOL) when people make millions off of selling hunts.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> LMAO... you brought out a true javi hugger here on this bored... bow down to the javi, the loveable beneficial javi and respect it's au-thor-i-tay. LMAO


I'll be **** if I hug one as bad as they stink !!! h:


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ha ha... y'all are funny... I roll wit da hawg dawgs!

On a serious note, there's lots of people who pay for hog removal.:cheers:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Lot of people pay for love but they are ugly.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

DEERHUNTER280 said:


> Ha ha... y'all are funny... I roll wit da hawg dawgs!
> 
> On a serious note, there's lots of people who pay for hog removal.:cheers:


And the reason they pay you to do it, Mike, is because your well established and have a good reputation.

Unfortunatly, its hard for young 23 yr olds to hustle a new spot when you take all their business...j/j 

By the way, I roll with the dawgs too...:spineyes:


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

DEERHUNTER280 said:


> Ha ha... y'all are funny... I roll wit da hawg dawgs!
> 
> On a serious note, there's lots of people who pay for hog removal.:cheers:


Yep and their are also lot's of people who have hawg Dogs that are looking for a free place to run their dogs .


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

TRW said:


> Yep and their are also lot's of people who have hawg Dogs that are looking for a free place to run their dogs .


I'm one of those "lots of people".:cop:


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Lot of people pay for love but they are ugly.


I only paid for it because she said she need help paying for college..and was a single mother.. just doing as Obama said, taking care of those in needs... jeeesh...

I like hunting at Jaguars in Abilene during the season..


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

garrettryan said:


> I only paid for it because she said she need help paying for college..and was a single mother.. just doing as Obama said, taking care of those in needs... jeeesh...
> 
> I like hunting at Jaguars in Abilene during the season..


You are a saint!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Since this service includes rodent removal, what would be the price to remove these each? Most don't go over 140-lbs, but the record is 232-lbs.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

How much for pin worms do you charge by the worm or rectum?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> How much for pin worms do you charge by the worm or rectum?


I bet he charges by the worm......otherwise he would go in the hole.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

TexasJ said:


> I'm one of those "lots of people".:cop:


Me to might pay to go?


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> I bet he charges by the worm......otherwise he would go in the hole.


Thanks, I am sure my keyboard and monitor needed that coffee wash down anyway,:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

_"I bet he charges by the worm......otherwise he would go in the hole."_

With the economy down, I wonder if his business has been in the red?
But not sure being in the black would be much better...


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

or BROWN


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

*Hog irradication services* 
If you are looking to have hogs, javelinas, rodents, or anything else removed from your property, please let me/us know.

There would be two or three of us that would work together to locate whatever creature(s) you are looking to get rid of, bait, and "remove them".

*The fee can be based per head taken or on a flat rate, depending on several issues.*

*and most people pay to hunt them,, LOL,, I'll pay instead of you paying him!!!!!*


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

tholmes3 said:


> If you are looking to have hogs, javelinas, rodents, or anything else removed from your property, please let me/us know.
> 
> There would be two or three of us that would work together to locate whatever creature(s) you are looking to get rid of, bait, and "remove them".
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: "I want you to pay me to hunt on your land and kill (remove) your game"!!

Yea, let me know how well this works out for you. ROFLMFAO


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm sure he found a fool that has to be parted from his money.


----------

